# Giant Gills



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Caught these in one of my ponds. 

Big Joshy 2.75" black swimbait 1/8oz jighead cranked fast in the top 2' of water.

Also caught some bass.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

They look like hybrids. Nice fish!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Hand sized `gills are rare !


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Nice fishes Sammer


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Those Are some nice looking 'gills!!


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

Good hybrids but I like how the 1st one you but an inch down the tape measure to make it look bigger


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

Those are some fine looking fish sammerguy.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Very nice sammer. I'm gonna have to try some of those Big Joshy's this year.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

HatersGonnaHate said:


> Good hybrids but I like how the 1st one you but an inch down the tape measure to make it look bigger


It was flopping around, I figured people would still be able to see the correct size.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

deltaoscar said:


> Very nice sammer. I'm gonna have to try some of those Big Joshy's this year.


They are the first bait I try now. I hate to sound like a commercial but these things are awesome! Buy some today!


----------



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

Great Fish, someone always has to put a negative spin on things, we all can see how nice they are, Good Job!


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice report Sammerguy. I need to get off my butt and order some of those Joshy's. Haven't heard anything negative about them at all.


----------



## N2harpz (Apr 22, 2014)

Nice looking catch.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Love gils and crappie breaded lightly in the skillet, yum


----------



## BruceT (Jun 14, 2013)

Good on yer, Sammy!

GPS? lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

sammerguy said:


> They are the first bait I try now. I hate to sound like a commercial but these things are awesome! Buy some today!


They are truly an awesome bait... hands down best non hollow belley swim bait ive used. And ive used alot of diff. Brands,cabelas,keitechs,sassy shads,imo none compare to a joshy...


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Saugeyefisher said:


> They are truly an awesome bait... hands down best non hollow belley swim bait ive used. And ive used alot of diff. Brands,cabelas,keitechs,sassy shads,imo none compare to a joshy...


My thoughts Exactly!


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Those are some colorful gills. I love farm ponds and country ponds. Love sitting there in the evening listening to the frogs and the sound of nature. Awesome!


----------

